# Louisiana Pigs on the Fly



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

Finally got a break in my work schedule and great weather for the weekend trip. Headed to Louisiana to chase some Pigs with Captain Jeremy Chavez. Ended up catching my personal best Redfish 25# and taped 45". Caught several other 20 pounders and a few Black Drum as well.:goldfish:

Thanks Jeremy for the trip of a lifetime! Enjoyed it and ready for the next trip.


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Well done! gotta love those LA reds!!


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

Looks like a great trip. Did you guys fish out of Hopedale?


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Way to go.

Trips like that are "Bucket List" quality.


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

Chavez is a fishy dude, and good people. Nice fish!


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Those aren't pigs, them some HOGS!! Well done. So jealous!!


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

Not bad but my 17 pounder pulled harder! And, THANKS JEREMY! Hell of a trip!


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

Great pics and post fellas! Looks like a fun day on the water...


----------

